# Is this molting?



## HappiBudgie (Jan 17, 2017)

For the first time _ever_, Cosmo decided to take a bath. She has never taken a bath before, so I was pleased that she finally took one. But when she was done, her head had a bald patch on it. Is she molting? She did have some small pin feathers before, but how come I didn't see it this bad until she took a bath? 
Also, what is that redness inside her nostrils?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*It appears the feathers simply stuck together when they were wet. 
Because they were stuck together, you could see the skin beneath them.

Once the feathers dried, you probably didn't see the bald patch anymore - is that correct?

The redness inside her nares is the internal portion of her nasal cavity.*


----------



## HappiBudgie (Jan 17, 2017)

Yes, now that the feathers are dry it's all normal. Thanks Deb!


----------

